
A Tesla YouTuber Wants a Gas Car and Now YouTube Keeps Taking Down His Video - ProAm
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7kp4ma/a-tesla-youtuber-wants-a-gas-car-and-now-youtube-keeps-taking-down-his-video
======
elmerfud
That YouTube doesn't have even the most basic protections against this type of
abuse is amazing. I guess there's no profit in protecting again falsely
flagging videos.

After the appeal, review and reinstatement it should be trivial for YouTube to
track that the appeal was successful, no guidelines violated and that they
video is has not been altered. Anyone who continues to flag the video should
then have their ability to flag removed or at minimum have their flagging not
treated as legitimate.

At least impose the same 3 strikes rule for people who flag or falsely claim
copyright. Trivial things to implement technically but then YouTube would lose
control of the conversation.

